

The Africa-driven demographic future of the Earth - KamiCrit
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/07/16/the-amazing-surprising-africa-driven-demographic-future-of-the-earth-in-9-charts/

======
mark_l_watson
I took a globalization online class from Wharton and the professeur made the
same predictions: Africa will see a huge rise in population and importance in
the world.

~~~
KamiCrit
So we could watch from the outside looking in on an industrial revolution? Or
did that already happen in Africa?

